# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  الفلم المغربي عبدو عند الموحدين نسخة كاملة

## امير الصمت

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
                        الوصف: فيلم عبدو عند الموحدين  للفنان الكوميدي سعيد الناصري
   يحكى قصة شاب من مدينة  مراكش المغربية يقضى معظم اوقاته فى ساحة جامع الفنا بحثا عن لقمة عيشه  اليومى ومشاكسة السياح فى محاولة بيعهم اى شيء لاعالة عائلته الفقيرة. ويجد  الشاب عبدو نفسه يوما وهو مطارد من طرف الشرطة امام مقصورة لعلماء  امريكيين يقومون بابحاث جيولوجية حول الخريطة الارضية للشريف الادريسى  بواسطة آلة غير مسبوقة يصدر عنها شعاع ليزر يخترق البطل ليسافر عبر الزمن  فيجد نفسه فى عصر دولة الموحدين التى حكمت المغرب وامتد سلطانها حتى حدود  مصر واسبانيا. ويعيش عبدو خلال احداث الفيلم مغامرات عدة يكتشف فيها حضارة  عظيمة للعرب فى الثقافة والطب والفنون والعلوم ابان القرن الثالث عشر  الميلادي

----------

